# What speakers are you running?



## JSquier

Just trying to see what all is out there. I have Altec Lansing 4 channel surround with sub. Sounds really good, but one of the surround bases stopped working so  the rears are on the front ones. Meaning they are made to mount on top...kinda weird but it works 

pic for reference:


----------



## sup2jzgte

UMMM Boston Acoustics Digital BA375 at the moment, but I'm looking to get something better


----------



## magicman

Currently a Mercury Home Theater HT-4500, one of the most basic and tacky 5.1 surround sound systems I could find lol. Soon to be upgrading to a Logitech Z-5500, whenever I feel like I want to spend the money.


----------



## The_Other_One

Eh...  I can't recall the name of mine...  H(something)/K(something)  They are from an older Dell that I bought from someone then resold for more, keeping a few of the better parts   The speakers are only 2.1, but they sound really good!  Besides, when I listen to MP3s, I normally just use my stereo, which has an MP3 player build in.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Creative P5800 5.1 surround sound


excellent quality


----------



## Bobo

The_Other_One said:


> Eh... I can't recall the name of mine... H(something)/K(something) They are from an older Dell that I bought from someone then resold for more, keeping a few of the better parts  The speakers are only 2.1, but they sound really good! Besides, when I listen to MP3s, I normally just use my stereo, which has an MP3 player build in.


What book is that under your monitor?

I have Logitech X-530s.


----------



## sup2jzgte

Bobo said:


> What book is that under your monitor?
> 
> I have Logitech X-530s.



Looks like a School book, History I bet.  Good place for it


----------



## jljhlhl

The_Other_One said:


> Eh...  I can't recall the name of mine...  H(something)/K(something)  They are from an older Dell that I bought from someone then resold for more, keeping a few of the better parts   The speakers are only 2.1, but they sound really good!  Besides, when I listen to MP3s, I normally just use my stereo, which has an MP3 player build in.



Harman/Karden? Good name.

I have Logitech x530's. No room for the 5.1 surround, so they're all piled together by my screen, lol.


----------



## Shane

Mine are Harman/Kardon which came with my Hp computer.

It also has a socket so i can add a Subwoofer.

But considering getting new ones anyway.


----------



## SirKenin

Logitech Z-680's for this computer, Z-2200's for the computer behind me.  I would show a picture, but you can barely see anything for all the mess.


----------



## donjuan1jr

Logitech x-530's, good n cheap way i like em


----------



## DCIScouts

I have a Monsoon 2.1 flat panel surround sound system that puts out a max of 96 decibels .  At about a fifth of the total power, you can hear the sub just about anywhere in this 3000 sq ft house   I have the box around here somewhere, I'll look for the exact model later...


----------



## The_Other_One

Sitting at my desktop now(great to be home!)  Speakers are Harman/Kardon.

As for the book, it's an old Mastering A+ Certification I got back when I was in Cisco.  They had some old books they were getting rid of so I took a few.  I have another A+ book I like better so I just stuck this one under my monitor.  I thought it fit


----------



## Archangel

Infinity TTS-SAT 450,  its a set of 5 speakers and 1 subwoofer.  I dont have a surround amp for them yet, so i have just 2 of them connected and the subwoofter, (so im using 2.0 channels for those) and have currently 2 generic pc speakers as rear..   I still have to look for a nice 5.1 surround Amp + a soundcard that suits it


----------



## OvenMaster

A pair of Advent Powered Partners that I got at a surplus store for $20. Better than the no-name crap boxes that I had before. I wish I found the subwoofer that went along with them. 
http://ccmagazine.com/index.php?mod=review_detail&review_id=451
Tom


----------



## Kuli24

I'm running Klipsch Promedia 5.1 system, which is amaaaaazing.  Quality like none other, especially through my sound card in sig.  I highly recommend klipsch.  A little pricy, as I paid almost $600 canadian for them, but they are 500watts.


----------



## The_Beast

On my *family computer* I have Polk 2.0 and they work just fine for music.

once i get my new computer i really want 5.1 not sure what model or brand yet


----------



## diduknowthat

I have some cheap cruddy Creative P5800 5.1 speakers..






ahahah yeah *cough* right high performance *cough*


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

diduknowthat said:


> I have some cheap cruddy Creative P5800 5.1 speakers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahah yeah *cough* right high performance *cough*





i have those and they are crappy

i think that are pretty good, well compared to my ****** 2.1 that sounds like **** when i turned them up


----------



## holyjunk

Very nice speakers. I enjoy them very much. Especially with the x-fi!


----------



## ADE

I have Logitech x530. Wires are a little short though....
that a pair of 5.1 surround sound headphones on the right of the screen.












lets play find the hidden speaker.Can you find it in the picture above???

































here it is!!


----------



## holyjunk

Jeez ADE you got enough desktop icons? Though nice speakers. Very nice performancerice.


----------



## ADE

Umm......................................no.


----------



## Burgerbob

holyjunk125 said:


> Jeez ADE you got enough desktop icons? Though nice speakers. Very nice performancerice.



How can people stand to have icons like that? i cant stand them at all, i dont have a single one. And i have my regular Logitech X-620s. 




Cant really see them there...


----------



## jljhlhl

> Cant really see them there...



All I see is blue.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

I have the older version of these http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4810671 and some AIWA speakers mixed in with them...


----------



## jp198780

nothing special, just something i can hear sounds from..


----------



## JSquier

ADE said:


> I have Logitech x530. Wires are a little short though....
> that a pair of 5.1 surround sound headphones on the right of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets play find the hidden speaker.Can you find it in the picture above???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is!!



I was thinking about getting those, how do they sound? Is the bass and treble good? My sound great, I just don't have surround or a center channel.


----------



## ADE

Lets just say the bass will disturb people 2 stories above and below you and the surround sound is absolutely amazing. I must warn you the wires are a little short (take caution when I say that because I mean that) My front right speaker barely makes it to the sound card. But they are extremely amazing! I wonder how I ever played without it!!!


----------



## JSquier

Thanks, thats good to know. When I get ready, I will plan on purchasing those. As long as there are about 5-6ft of wires for rear, I should be okay.


----------



## Ku-sama

The_Other_One said:


> Eh...  I can't recall the name of mine...  H(something)/K(something)  They are from an older Dell that I bought from someone then resold for more, keeping a few of the better parts   The speakers are only 2.1, but they sound really good!  Besides, when I listen to MP3s, I normally just use my stereo, which has an MP3 player build in.


same speakers here


----------



## Geoff

These are the speakers I have (z-5300)


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

ADE said:


> Lets just say the bass will disturb people 2 stories above and below you and the surround sound is absolutely amazing. I must warn you the wires are a little short (take caution when I say that because I mean that) My front right speaker barely makes it to the sound card. But they are extremely amazing! I wonder how I ever played without it!!!



yeah playing with 5.1 surround sound is like an unbelievable advantage


----------



## fish-warezmaster

mine is altec lansing vs4121


----------



## DCIScouts

The_Other_One said:


> Eh...  I can't recall the name of mine...  H(something)/K(something)  They are from an older Dell that I bought from someone then resold for more, keeping a few of the better parts   The speakers are only 2.1, but they sound really good!  Besides, when I listen to MP3s, I normally just use my stereo, which has an MP3 player build in.



Those are the basic Harmon/Kardon speakers that Dell used to send with their systems around and before 2000.  They are pretty good, but then, Harmon Kardon is a pretty good speaker company .


----------



## holyjunk

[-0MEGA-];454182 said:
			
		

> These are the speakers I have (z-5300)



Same here but mine are black. (the e's) They are very nice.


----------



## ADE

Would you like me to measure them?


----------



## Nini

ha, built in speakers on my lcd monitor.. im lame


----------



## ADE

No your just special in you own little,..special....way...........I guess.....


----------



## ADE

I got my speaker for only $20 brand new!!! shipping made it $35 total! This guy on EBay had one pair ending every hour by auction. Go for the ones that end at night, not many people will be up that late. Oh, and plan to impale a few nails or screws in your wall  unless you can improvise like me!  I got off easy!


----------



## circledancer

Philips MMS321 PC Speakers 2.0 - 80 Watt, compact with great sound!


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are mine, Z-5500










However, that is an older picture. There are now situated on a Jerker and the tower looks a little different.

Bob


----------



## Redbull{wings}

x-530's with speaker stands ftw  best sound quality I've ever heard and I love it in games


----------



## Bobo

Redbull{wings} said:


> x-530's with speaker stands ftw  best sound quality I've ever heard


You must not have heard much, huh?    Go to the store and listen to some real speakers.  I have teh x-530s, and they're great for $50, but they really don't even come close to some real speakers.


----------

